# I swore I would never do this....



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

So, we won't make them wear them for long...but I laughed at the dinosaur with the caveman on it so I had to get it for our baby boy! The ladybug was on sale & we have a family joke about ladybugs - so it was perfect for our little girl! I've promised them I won't get Christmas outfits for them!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Aww they look so cute!! I was anticipating dressing up Rocky for Halloween before he passed...I really want a small dog like a Jackie or Frenchie. We'll see.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks! I think they're cute too! :biggrin: They're both rescue dogs - we've had them for about 10 months now...every day I'm thankful for having them here!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My Jack would never sit still to take a picture if I tried to dress her! But, yours look adorable!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah the end of National Adopt a Shelter Dog month is coming to a close as Halloween nears, and I am really hoping to get out there today or tomorrow to check for a lonely hungry cold dog to bring into my warm, well fed family and love forever!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Rexandbaby - I think they're cute, but I'm way biased!

Rocky - glad to hear you're looking for a rescue!! There are sooooo many out there who need loving well-fed homes!!! :smile:


----------



## snoopified (Nov 11, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

they looks adorable! :smile: love it! :biggrin:


----------

